# Comment Créer un cd de linux bootable?



## greensource (22 Août 2006)

Voil&#224; tout est plus o&#249; moins dans la question, j'ai fouin&#233; dans les forums mais je n'ai rien trouv&#233; de convaincant. Je suis sous OS 10.4.7 , j'ai essay&#233; BootCD mais &#231;a ne marche pas. Je pensais pouvoir le faire avec Utilitaire de Disques mais je trouve pas comment? Pareil avec toast 6 (je suis pas sur de la version) je trouve pas comment faire. Je me trouve bien popo donc j'en fait appelle a vous. merci bien...

Etre sous 10.4.7 est une chose, mais qu'une appli sous ce syst&#232;me puisse r&#233;aliser un clone bootable sous linux c'en est une autre... Pour ce faire il faut &#234;tre d&#233;j&#224; sous linux et utiliser des applications sp&#233;cifiques, je te redirige vers le forum appropri&#233;...


----------



## greensource (22 Août 2006)

Je me suis mal fait comprendre il me semble. Ce que je veut c'est utilisé une version live Cd de linux sur mon ibook. J'ai télécharger une image iso d'unbuntu linux mais je pense pas que si je la grave juste comme ça sa va pas marché. merci


----------



## Zeusviper (23 Août 2006)

et bien si! suffit de graver et ca marche! du moins en th&#233;orie (certains comme tu peux le voir sur le fil voisin : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=144293
ont des pb justement avec un liveCd d'ubuntu! (perso ca a tjrs d&#233;marr&#233; sans pb avec une bete copie faite par le finder mais j'ai pas test&#233; les derni&#232;res versions)
il faut bien que tu grave le contenu et pas l'image sur le cd et ca devrait etre ok. tu d&#233;marre ensuite sur le cd en appuyant sur la touche C.


----------



## greensource (23 Août 2006)

ok je vais essayer dans ce cas, par contre j'ai pas de CD sous la main,je ferais ça demain, je vous tiens au courant.Merci


----------



## albi (31 Août 2006)

Bas non si tu copies le iso sur le cd avec  finder ca va pas marcher , il faut utiliser l'utilitaire dique.


----------

